# Hans Rey am 02.05.2010 zu Gast im Saarland



## zeitweiser (20. Februar 2010)

Extremmountainbiker Hans Rey wird am 02.05.2010 zu einer Bikesportveranstaltung ins Saarland kommen
Weitere Infos findet Ihr unter.
http://www.alpencross.com/d931_hans-rey-zu-gast-bei-uns-am-2.-mai-2010.html.


----------



## zeitweiser (21. März 2010)

Anmeldung, Ausschreibung und Programm findet Ihr 

*Hier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (18. April 2010)

Wir haben den Trailanteil zur Stöcklitour im letzten Jahr nochmals deutlich abgehoben.

Einen würdigen NO WAY Rey-Trail gibt es natürlich auch


----------



## atlas (18. April 2010)

Hallo

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mich anzumelden.Jedoch steht in der Anmeldung etwas von "perfekter Bikebeherrschung".Ich muß zugeben,perfekt ist anders als bei mir.
Fragen wir mal so:Wenn meine Fahrtechnik für die Trails auf den hiesigen Marathons ausreicht,reichts dann auch für die Rey-Tour?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## zeitweiser (18. April 2010)

Ich kann Dich beruhigen so wild ist das von der Fahrtechnik her nicht. Wenn du die hiesigen Marathons fahren kannst geht die Rey Tour auch.
Es ist wie gesagt kein Rennen und die Freunde am Trailbiken  mit Hans Rey steht absolut im Mittelpunkt.
Die Strecke ist sehr abwechslungsreich und bergrunter wird nur über die schönsten Trails rund um Felsberg und Siersburg gefahren.


----------



## HardRock07 (19. April 2010)

Woah, ich freu mich schon wie'n kleenes kind, das wird sau lustich... 

Bis am Sonntag (in einer Woche )
MfG Manu


----------



## atlas (20. April 2010)

Hallo

Vedammte grüne Kacke(Tschuldigung),jetzt wo ich mich anmelden wollte und Starterlaubnis von der Regierung hatte,muß ich zu 90% schaffen.

Grüßt mir de Hänsje un viell Spaaß

Atlas


----------



## Dijo (21. April 2010)

Ich werd auch am Start sein.  Das darf man sich einfach nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## zeitweiser (23. April 2010)

Die Wetteraussichten sind gut und die Trails in einem hervorragenden Zustand.
Nutzt bitte die Voranmeldung.
Wir freuen uns auf Euch.


----------



## HardRock07 (25. April 2010)

Yeah noch eine Woche


----------



## atlas (28. April 2010)

Hallo

Juhu,ich muß doch nur am Samstag schaffen.Das heißt icke bin dabei.

Bis Sonntag 

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack23 (28. April 2010)

sehr geil !! bin natürlich dabei


----------



## zeitweiser (28. April 2010)

Nachmeldungen vor Ort sind noch möglich.
Anmeldung


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Mai 2010)

Die Anmeldung öffnet um 13:00
Es sind noch genügend Startplätze frei.


----------



## oldschooler (1. Mai 2010)

bin angemeldet und mein rad soeben fit gemacht... noch einmal schlafen... das wird fantastisch...

einziges problem: soll ich 30 oder 50 fahren ? konditionell beides denke ich fahrbar (bin mehr so strassenschw..htel ), jedoch abfahrtstechnisch haperts ganz schön...

was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Theo1 (1. Mai 2010)

Dann nur die 30er aber danach auf jeden Fall, das hier als Belohnung :
http://www.alpencross.com/d960_einen-koch-marathon-zum-rey-day.html

Da hatt unser Tom Tom mal wieder alles gegeben 

Bis MORGEN dann und das Wetter hällt auch.

Güsse Theo


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Mai 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> bin angemeldet und mein rad soeben fit gemacht... noch einmal schlafen... das wird fantastisch...
> 
> einziges problem: soll ich 30 oder 50 fahren ? konditionell beides denke ich fahrbar (bin mehr so strassenschw..htel ), jedoch abfahrtstechnisch haperts ganz schön...
> 
> was würdet ihr empfehlen?



Bei der grossen Runde gibt es mehrere Stellen die etwas anspruchsvoller sind aber ansonsten ist alles fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (1. Mai 2010)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Dann nur die 30er aber danach auf jeden Fall, das hier als Belohnung :
> http://www.alpencross.com/d960_einen-koch-marathon-zum-rey-day.html
> 
> Da hatt unser Tom Tom mal wieder alles gegeben
> ...



Hallo

Oh man,ich kann mich an dem Festmahl nicht beteiligen.Frauchen hat nur Genehmigung bis 17 Uhr gegeben,dann wollen meine Kinder ihr Recht un de Pappa soll schwenken.

Sieht auf alle Fälle lecker aus.Ich freu mich schon auf die Tour.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## zeitweiser (2. Mai 2010)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Oh man,ich kann mich an dem Festmahl nicht beteiligen.Frauchen hat nur Genehmigung bis 17 Uhr gegeben,dann wollen meine Kinder ihr Recht un de Pappa soll schwenken.
> 
> ...



Probiers mal mit einer Freigangverlägerung 
17:00 wird eng.


----------



## HardRock07 (2. Mai 2010)

Kette geölt und Körner intus ?
in 3 Stunden gehts aufn Trail !


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Mai 2010)

Gehe auch gleich mein Auto packen, wir sehen uns gleich an da Hall.
@Atlas fahr die große Runde die lohnt sich in jedem Fall...ist nicht so schlimm wie es scheint.


----------



## atlas (2. Mai 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Gehe auch gleich mein Auto packen, wir sehen uns gleich an da Hall.
> @Atlas fahr die große Runde die lohnt sich in jedem Fall...ist nicht so schlimm wie es scheint.



@Dämon:

Klaro fahr ich die große Runde.Das laß ich mir nicht endgehen.Warscheinlich werd ich mich nur kurz vor 17 Uhr von der Gruppe  verabschieden und heim sausen.Da ich die letzten 14 Tage fast nur geschafft habe(einschließlich Gestern) muß ich akzeptieren,das die Familie auch ihr Recht haben will.Und mit nem 2 Monate altem Bambini muß ich halt doch einige Kompromisse mehr eingehen.

bis gleich 

Atlas


----------



## HardRock07 (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute !

Dickes Fettes danke an alle Verantwortlichen und Mithelferlein für diesen Tag ! War echt nen Erlebnis.
Trotz des Regens , vielleicht auch gerade deswegen  waren die Trails sehr genial .
Die verpflegung war spitze und hat sehr gemundet.


Leider hab Ich jetzt die Flemm.
Hab gerade die Videos und Bilder von heute aufm Rechner gespeichert.
Warum auch immer ist er abgestürzt, jetzt sind bis auf ein Video alle ! weg...   kann also leider nix online stellen.

Müssen die Erinnerungen im Kopf wohl reichen.

MfG Manu


----------



## rocky65 (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo Manu,

ich kann dir in Allem zustimmen 

nur in einem Punkt nicht,wo hat es bei dir geregnet 

Was ich besonders geil fand,bei manchen Trails direkt hinter Hans zu fahren 
Ich bin mal auf die ganzen Bilder gespannt!!
Ist da auch was in der Flimmerkiste gesendet worden,wegen dem kleinen Filmteam??

Gruß und Dank an alle Leute,die das Alles auf die Beine gestellt haben 

LG Christian


----------



## crazyeddie (3. Mai 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> .
> Hab gerade die Videos und Bilder von heute aufm Rechner gespeichert.
> Warum auch immer ist er abgestürzt, jetzt sind bis auf ein Video alle ! weg...



du siehst sie vielleicht nicht mehr, aber weg ist da vermutlich gar nix. sowohl auf der speicherkarte der kamera als auch aufm pc wird sich vermutlich nochmal alles finden lassen, sofern du beides jetzt nicht mehr anrührst. wenn du hilfe bei der datenrettung brauchst, sag bescheid!


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Mai 2010)

Vielen Herzlichen Dank allen denen die uns bei der Umsetzung dieser Veranstaltung unterstützt haben und den Gekommenen die sich auch von der heftigen Freiluftdusche nicht haben abschrecken lassen.
Die Aufnahmen laufen morgen Dienstag ab 19:20 im aktuellen Bericht des SR.


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Mai 2010)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Rey Day.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Vielen Dank noch mal für die tolle Veranstaltung.Das was in eurer Macht lag war perfekt organisiert.Und das Wetter war doch bombig-oder? 
Im Nachhinein bleiben solche Sachen wie der "etwas" lehmige Feldweg doch als amüsante Erinnerung haften.
Die Trails waren auf jedenfall erste Sahne,die werd ich noch öfters besuchen,wenn auch lieber im Trockenen. 

Gestern gabs als Belohnung fürs Bike noch ne neue Kassette + Kette,da die zwie größten Ritzel ein Opfer des Schlammes wurden (war eh überfällig) .


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Dijo (3. Mai 2010)

ich kann mich da nur anschliessen, war echt ne tolle Tour und die Abendveranstaltung war auch super.

Vielen Dank an alle, die zu der Veranstaltung so tatkräftig beigetragen haben 

Dank Garmin werd ich die Strecke bei trockener Witterung nochmal besuchen.


----------



## oldschooler (3. Mai 2010)

Nur ein kleines Stück Papier
ein paar Zahlen (aber mim hans seinem namen)
und ich lehne mich zurück
und denk an gestern
Und ich träume von der Zeit mit dir
Dieses kleine Stück Papier
Nur ein Souvenir



danke an die organisatoren und auch alle in der gruppe, die meine wirklich mauen abfahrtskünste ertragen mussten... mir schmerzt jeder knochen und die schäden am rad hab ich noch nicht überprüft,aber das wars allemal wert 

wirklich ne topveranstaltung! war wie weihnachten...


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Mai 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> Nur ein kleines Stück Papier
> ein paar Zahlen (aber mim hans seinem namen)
> und ich lehne mich zurück
> und denk an gestern
> ...



Hattest Du dieses  schöne Trikot gestern auch an ?
Wenn ja, hab ich noch ein paar schöne Bilder von Dir die Du gerne haben kannst.
Einfach mailen.


----------



## atlas (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Kann man irgendwo die vielen Pics anschauen,welche geschossen wurden?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Mai 2010)

Guck malhttp://picasaweb.google.de/104173655609090830083/ReyDay#


----------



## _Dominik (3. Mai 2010)

sind die bilder, die auf der strecke gemacht worden sind auch schon online?


----------



## cpetit (4. Mai 2010)

Hier sind meine Bilder


----------



## zeitweiser (4. Mai 2010)

cpetit schrieb:


> Hier sind meine Bilder


Sehr schöne Bilder.
Wie hast Du die Beleuchtung so gut hinbekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (4. Mai 2010)

SR hat sich ja alle mühe gegeben  2:46' und der vergleich mit dem kaiser,um den mtb-sport massenverständlich zu machen...TOP!

@zeitweiser : danke für die bilder...

hoffe, dass irgendjemand auch mal bilder hat, auf den ich fahre...langsam bekomme ich minderwertigkeitsgefühle, weil ich dauernd am laufen war


----------



## _Dominik (4. Mai 2010)

wer den sr-bericht verpasst hat, kann sich ihn hier ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odLvHMcM7Is"]YouTube- Aktueller Bericht 04.05.2010: Hans No Way Rey[/nomedia]) anschauen


----------



## fahrradmax (13. Mai 2010)

Hat denn jemand die GPS-daten ???
währ ja super


----------



## zeitweiser (13. Mai 2010)

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl der genialen Bilder die unser Fotograf Markus Lutz an der Strecke gemacht hat.
Gegen eine Spende von 4â¬ auf das Konto von BIKE AID schicke ich Euch gerne die komplette DVD mit allen Bildern zu.
Bestellung per PN


----------



## atlas (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Vielen Dank noch mal an zeitweiser.Sehr viele und gute Fotos auf der DVD.Aber mußtet ihr mich ausgerechnet ablichten,als ich "dicke Backen"gemacht habe? 


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Mai 2010)

Keine Absicht, aber da warst Du sicher nicht alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

